# how do you work out tank size in litres?



## cookis81 (Feb 25, 2009)

can anyone tell me how any litres this tank is? :whistling2:

36 x 18 x 15 inches

or tell me how to work it out 

Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

160 litres
35 UK Gallons
42 US Gallons

:no1:

The tank will weigh between 160-170kg. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cookis81 (Feb 25, 2009)

:2thumb:thank you:no1:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I always use this

FishProfiles.com - Interactive


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> I always use this
> 
> FishProfiles.com - Interactive


Yeh, that or basic maths you learnt in year 6 :whistling2:

(36 X 2.54 X 18 X 2.54 X 15 X 2.54)/1000 = 159.3 litres. 

/4.54 = 35.1 imperial gallons
/3.79 = 42 US gallons


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I cant remember wot i learnt in year 11 let alone year 6


----------

